# Cashmere Mafia



## MACgirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anybody else watch this show? I love it! if you don't here is the rundown...4 best friends who went to buisness school together remain close and now have great jobs in the buisness world in NY, imagin sex and the city buisness career style. The thing is these women are successful, talented and so different from each other but they balance each other out! give it a shot, its drama and comedy in one, and the fashion is killer!. I really hope it doesnt get cancelled like so many girl shows after satc (related, hot properties). It stars Lucy Lui as the main star of the show and the other three girls are Bonnie Somerville, Frances O' Conner, and Miranda Otto. Its on abc weds. at ten....give it shot.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 10, 2008)

I've watched it and so far I love Lucy Liu's character.  I too also hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought this show was terrible. The dialogue was SO stilted. Are they going to constantly remind each other they went to business school?

I had high hopes. I hope Lipstick Jungle is better.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

I like all the actresses, so I'm giving the show a few episodes, but so far, I'm unimpressed.  I hope Lipstick Jungle is better, too.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2008)

Patricia Fields is doing wardrobe for CM.


----------



## vickih (Jan 12, 2008)

i thought it was so so.  It made me miss Sex and the City EVEN MORE.
What I did love though were the clothes and accessories these ladies were wearing. freaking fantastic.


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't think it was all that spectacular, but to be fair, it was a first episode. I do hope the others get better.

The characters are slightly 2 dimensional for 1 hour Drama, what worked in Sex & the City in terms of character building doesn't work for Cashmere Mafia.

I think the first episode was so-so because it was trying to introduce 4 main characters and their lives, although Lucy Liu's character relationship development was beyond predictable.

I'll watch it again, but there is better out there.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 15, 2008)

i missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_I _wanted to see it though...when does Lipstick Jungle come on??


----------



## amoona (Jan 16, 2008)

I had no idea when it was on so thanks for the info. I'll check it out for sure to see how I feel about it. When does Lipstick Jungle start?!


----------

